# لصحتكم وصحة اطفالكم عزل تام للغبار والحرارة والاشعه وحمايه من السرقات بأذن الله



## مسوقه الكترونيه (13 نوفمبر 2013)

ستائر الرول شتر الالمنيوم عزل تام للغبار والحرارة عن منازلكم وحماية من السرقات



بسم [URL="http://www.aswaqcity.com/thread1321052.html"]الله [/URL]الرحمن الرحيم
يسرنا ان نقدم لكم افضل انواع ستائرالرول العازله 


ستائر الشتر



كفاءة وفعالية ... لنعطيك ما تستحق_Ectropion Curtains_ 


تعتبر شركة وبيس التجارية من أحد أهم الشركات الرائدة وعلى مستوى رفيع بمجال الشتر والستائر والأبواب الألمنيوم الخارجية التي تعتبر من عوامل الحماية الأولى للمنازل والمشاريع فهي صفائح الألمنيوم غير قابله للصدأ 





شركة وبيس التجارية تقوم بتركيب [URL="http://www.aswaqcity.com/thread1317385.html"]ستائر [/URL]الشتر المصنوعة من أفضل خامات الألمنيوم ، وهي معزولة بمادة الفوم العازل (البولي ريثان) الصديق للبيئة 




الرول شتر " هو الحل الأمثل للباحث عن التميز ولكل من يسعى وراء الفخامة والحماية.




مميزات [URL="http://www.aswaqcity.com/thread1317385.html"]الرول [/URL]شتر



*تأخذ جميع الألوان حسب طلب ورغبة الزبون *صفائحالألمنيوم مرنه جدا مستحيلة الكسر *فائقة الجمال وتعطي المنزل منظر غاية في الفخامة 



* سهوله في التعامل لكونها تعمل على الكهرباء وبالتحكم عن بعد أو بشكل عادي



*يوفر العزل الحراري والصوتي مع منع تسرب الهواء والغبار مع حماية كبيرة من السرقات،



* تتوفر بقياسات متعددة تنسجم مع كافة التصاميم والمظهر الخارجي للمباني إضافة إلى تصميمها الهندسي والذي يتيح لها سهولة الحركة 



* [URL="http://www.aswaqcity.com/thread1317385.html"]ستائر [/URL]الشتر لا تتأثر بالظروف الجوية القاسية كما يمكن تركيبها على عدة أنظمة ،



* ومن أهم صفات هذه الشفرات أن ضمانها لمدة عشرة سنوات







ولمشاهدة مقاطع فيديو لما تم عمله من نوافذ تعمل بالكهرباء وتفتح بالريموت كنترول إليكم هذه المقاطع





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJCqdWdcaTk



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iNC3bXg2ic&feature=youtu.be




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jn65mPf7dlI&feature=youtu.be​




للطلب والاستفسار ​



0503277266


التسويق بواسطة ورد الجوري للتسويق الكتروني 
0556305203 ​


----------



## مسوقه الكترونيه (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: لصحتكم وصحة اطفالكم عزل تام للغبار والحرارة والاشعه وحمايه من السرقات بأذن الله*

للطلب والاستفسار 


0503277266


----------



## مسوقه الكترونيه (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: لصحتكم وصحة اطفالكم عزل تام للغبار والحرارة والاشعه وحمايه من السرقات بأذن الله*

مميزات الرول شتر


*تأخذ جميع الألوان حسب طلب ورغبة الزبون *صفائحالألمنيوم مرنه جدا مستحيلة الكسر *فائقة الجمال وتعطي المنزل منظر غاية في الفخامة 


* سهوله في التعامل لكونها تعمل على الكهرباء وبالتحكم عن بعد أو بشكل عادي


*يوفر العزل الحراري والصوتي مع منع تسرب الهواء والغبار مع حماية كبيرة من السرقات،


* تتوفر بقياسات متعددة تنسجم مع كافة التصاميم والمظهر الخارجي للمباني إضافة إلى تصميمها الهندسي والذي يتيح لها سهولة الحركة 


* ستائر الشتر لا تتأثر بالظروف الجوية القاسية كما يمكن تركيبها على عدة أنظمة ،


* ومن أهم صفات هذه الشفرات أن ضمانها لمدة عشرة سنوات


----------



## مسوقه الكترونيه (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: لصحتكم وصحة اطفالكم عزل تام للغبار والحرارة والاشعه وحمايه من السرقات بأذن الله*

للطلب والاستفسار 


0503277266


----------



## مسوقه الكترونيه (17 فبراير 2014)

*رد: لصحتكم وصحة اطفالكم عزل تام للغبار والحرارة والاشعه وحمايه من السرقات بأذن الله*

للطلب والاستفسار 





0503277266


التسويق بواسطة ورد الجوري للتسويق الكتروني 
0556305203


----------

